# New UK immigration guidance for surrogacy



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought some of you may be interested in this. The new guidance is much more helpful, with useful practical information too.

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2013/06/22/surrogacy-overseas-fco-issues-new-guidance-for-uk-parents-on-immigration-processes/


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

That would depend on how Thai law allocates nationality.  But even if a Thai passport is available for the child, you would still need appropriate authorisation from the UK authorities (a visa in the Thai passport or a British passport) to be able to bring the child into the UK.  It therefore won't short-circuit the process for you.


----------

